# Banff Rocky Mountain Trade Power



## steve121969 (Mar 31, 2006)

Just wondering how a 2 bedroom Banff Rocky Mountain resort, week 20 would trade with II. I know its not peak summer weak but the Interval usage guide shows it to be ok. any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## eal (Mar 31, 2006)

*Week 20 is a holiday week...*

in Canada, Queen Victoria's birthday.  So it trades VERY well for Canadian timeshare owners.


----------



## BevL (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm not so sure that Victoria Day would be that much of a plus.  My observation, purely empirical is that Interval and RCI do not take into account any Canadian holidays - it seems to be based pretty much on US fun days.

As well, the kids are all in school and really only get the one day off.

I'm not saying it wouldn't trade well, just that I wouldn't give the one-day holiday a lot of weight in your consideration.

JMHO

Bev


----------



## Tacoma (Mar 31, 2006)

Although I own 2 weeks at BRMR I haven't joined an exchange company yet so can't really say from experience.  However I would base any more weeks I would buy on whether or not SFX exchange company would take them.  THey would NOT take a week 20.  Since they take only prime weeks I would let them be my guide before picking up any more timeshares.  Also you will need to check if the special assessment has been paid.  It works out with GST to just over $1000 per week Canadian. If you have specific questions about the resort you can send me a private message. Just put a subject in the heading as I delete anything that seems suspicious.

JOan


----------



## barto (Apr 26, 2006)

Tacoma said:
			
		

> Although I own 2 weeks at BRMR I haven't joined an exchange company yet so can't really say from experience.  However I would base any more weeks I would buy on whether or not SFX exchange company would take them.  THey would NOT take a week 20.  Since they take only prime weeks I would let them be my guide before picking up any more timeshares.  Also you will need to check if the special assessment has been paid.  It works out with GST to just over $1000 per week Canadian. If you have specific questions about the resort you can send me a private message. Just put a subject in the heading as I delete anything that seems suspicious.
> 
> JOan



Joan, that's $1000 per week for a 2-bedroom, right?  I think the 1-bedroom units are closer to $600...will have to double-check on that.

I've never yet deposited my BRMR week with RCI - have only traded it with Dial-an-Exchange (formerly Donita's) and have gotten very good trades.  Of course with them, there's no 'trading power formula' to worry about...just give them a week and you get a week.

Bart


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 28, 2006)

You're right Bart one bedroom assessments were around $600 and 2 bedroom assessments were just over $900. Of course as Canadians we have to pay the GST on almost everything so on my 2 bedrooms each was just over $1000.  Still I'm going to the Manhatten Club in July and since it was a direct exchange I don't have to pay the $25 a day fee.

Joan


----------



## barto (May 8, 2006)

Tacoma said:
			
		

> You're right Bart one bedroom assessments were around $600 and 2 bedroom assessments were just over $900. Of course as Canadians we have to pay the GST on almost everything so on my 2 bedrooms each was just over $1000.  Still I'm going to the Manhatten Club in July and since it was a direct exchange I don't have to pay the $25 a day fee.
> 
> Joan



Sweet!  My wife's been bugging me to get into Manhattan Club, but so far no luck.  I won't tell her that YOU were able to snag a direct exchange!  

Bart


----------

